# Olive Nerite Snails



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I was wondering, has anyone tried these olive nerites as a method for controlling algae? im looking for some sort of feedback about how effective they are at eating different types of algae.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Tom sent me a bunch a while ago. They`ve done a really good job on thread, fuzz and diatoms. White eggs everywhere!!!!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, ditto on the white eggs. I ordered some from azgardens about a year and a half ago. They didn't really make much of a noticeable difference with the algae in either of the tanks I tried them in- fresh and brackish- but they definitely left little white eggs everywhere. It got so it looked like my tanks had been sprinkled with pretzel salt. Some fish apparently will eat the eggs but none of mine would touch them, and they were very difficult to get off the glass. I would never get them again because of the egg problem.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Do the eggs ever hatch? I noticed that my nerites laid eggs all over my plants recently.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Olive Nerites supposedly will only breed in brackish water. Although they will lay there eggs in any kind of water, so I'm guessing this means the ones laid in fresh water are infertile or just will never hatch... mine certainly never did, and they never seem to biodegrade either, the only way I could get them off my tank walls was with a razor.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Great algae eaters. They will mow over just about any algae in their paths. Well worth addition to the tank even with the eggs. Using a decent size magnet and a few passes takes them off the glass, so not really a big deal there.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

They are great, but the eggs get annoying. They never hatch. All in all B+++


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I think they do a good job on algae. Seems like they keep the glass very clean in my tanks. I haven't wanted to scrape the tanks with them for months.


----------

